# New to Forum



## RockBender (Nov 1, 2011)

Fraternal Geetings, I am Michael G Thomas Master of Pride of Columbia 483 under the jurisdiction of the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of South Carolina....


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome Brother and greetings from Oklahoma! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## cog41 (Nov 1, 2011)

Greetings from The Great State of Texas


----------



## MikeMay (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard, brother!


----------



## thor9541 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Good afternoon Gentleman*

Thanks for the app I Hail from Pride of Hollywood #601 PHA Anthony T Stafford MWGM


----------



## khilles (Nov 4, 2011)

Greetings from North Carolina


----------



## Benton (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## KFerguson84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Evan (Nov 5, 2011)

*welcom*

Evan from sweden


----------



## Evan (Nov 5, 2011)

Fraternally greeting to you as well rockbender


----------



## JTM (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 11, 2011)

Gentleman,

I want to welcome my friend and my brother WM Thomas.


----------



## TravellingManPHA (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome brother, from The Prince Hall Jurisdiction of TEXAS www.livestonelodge152.com or check us out on facebook @ www.facebook.com/livestonelodge152,fraternally yours, Bro. Lewis, Senior Deacon.


----------

